# Vanity´s upgrade. Stage 3.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, friends.

Having some days off due to Christmas I decided to finish the master bathroom vanity modification. This time I worked with the three drawers front.

Since I made this cabinets long time ago, I though that it was nearly impossible to find the same color of Formica and if I will, the color won´t match due to the long time so I decided to recycle the Formica to keep the same color tone.

Needless to say that safety is a concern for the selected procedure so I took all the precautionary measurements to do it.

Happy new year for all of us!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You did very well, Alexis.

I learned something new today....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Alexis.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for a great tutorial on removing formica ! I didn't know it could be done.


----------

